# 2nd only to powder on the fun-0-meter!



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

board waxed...gonna get me some tomorrow...and a goggle tan :yahoo:

Sunday Sunny, with a high near 57. East northeast wind around 7 mph.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

we hit 46 degrees today at the summit, the shit was* faaaast*, and in places pretty deep for slushy landings,*schloppp*


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Warm temp wax right?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

CassMT said:


> *SPRING SLUSH!!*
> 
> just make sure you've got the right wax on!....saw a lot of people out there today who....didn't, LOL
> 
> ...and this is one instance where flatbasing _may_, sometimes, be slower


I think spring corn is actually second to powder ... Chair 9 at mammoth last week was slushy. Kind of fun.

Definitely noticed the wax. Put an all temp wax the first night and was pretty fast. Lazy to reapply the second day and definitely noticed how much slower I was.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

I love slush. I've had some of my funnest sessions on slushy spring and summer days. 

Structure will improve your board's performance a lot during the springtime. I'm using warm wax already in mammoth and the slush is getting fun. I didn't get as much powder this season as I'd hoped for so I'm taking advantage of all the slush I can slash.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

used a red wax today and i was flying...tried all-temp the other day and it sucked! nothing worse than getting up there and finding you are sticking, fuuuuuk!

the slush/corn is def more abrasive, waz never seems to last the full day, i put it on thick and smooth, then barely scrape at all...i usually go noon to 4 on spring days too, skip the morning ice and crust, meh

one week left here, its just as well, all of a sudden theres dirt and shyte showing all over the place....cheers all, enjoy it while you can!


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Went out there today to get me some of that spring slush and going back tomorrow to get some more. Almost 40 degrees in the parking lot in the morning. Could've been sunnier tho. 

I didn't break out the red wax today. It's been about 10 days riding since my last wax and i still had no problem cruising past everyone, even on the flat sections.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I love spring slush surfing but we got powder! Yesterday 20 cm fresh, this night 11cm, and it's still snowing. Best season ever :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

Haha... wrong wax can be a pain. Straight line -> wattery patch -> full stop. Def. the season to be not too relaxed in the front seat or you might kiss a tip.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Spring slush is always a fun time. Makes the park a lot more forgiving too. I like to get up there in the morning though when the corduroy is still fresh and hard. Best time ever to go for those top speeds.


----------



## Ungrateful (Mar 31, 2013)

Went yesterday and it was slush/corn. Lots of fun, got a nice sunburn.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Went Friday, doing the jump line. Did a heelside washout, ended up with slush up my back.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH that's cold!


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Damnit, our season just ended yesterday. I was getting slush in early March here too... *sigh* Now I have to wait 6 months till next season. And I'm already out of snowboarding movies to watch.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just got back from cornfest, red wax, tshirt and machin down the hill; lunch...nothing like sitting in the sun and baking and having a cold one packed in the snow.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

55 degrees in metro-Detroit on Friday ditched work at lunch and rode a few hours with some friends. Perfect sunny skies, t-shirt riding, lots of tow rope laps in the park. Definitely one of the most fun days I've had locally probably since closing day last season.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Wolfy turned me onto these Teflon wipes either made by or called ZORDO (think that's right) 

Tried them yesterday and they're awesome. I used the same wipe twice (they're like baby butt towelettes) and got 3-4 runs out of each wipe. 

The guys in the gear shop said to wipe down the base with the ZORDOs before you hot wax and it's $$$$. 

Gonna try it, with my OBJ warm wax. Hoping the second I dump a nice thick layer of warm wax on it will get cold and snow! lol......

EDIT__ oh ya... spring skiing is my second favorite too. This was yesterday, 3/30/13:thumbsup:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Pdx, those wipes are sweet for the spring for sure! He showed me those last season when I came down around May. They made such a big difference in the super sticky snow. Was great until the torrential downpour and thunder and lightning showed up. :laugh:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> Pdx, those wipes are sweet for the spring for sure! He showed me those last season when I came down around May. They made such a big difference in the super sticky snow. Was great until the torrential downpour and thunder and lightning showed up. :laugh:


:laugh: I remember hearing about that thunder storm. Lightning in the super pipe if I remember right. 

Anyways... Ya good stuff


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

definite party atmosphere on the hill, good times, music, corn, life is good

enjoy Neni! must be nice

maybe not all over with here either, not at all unusual for us to get a late storm, couple years ago we got 16" the day after closing day

thinking of visiting my bro in portland again too, i see that all the hills out there have 2 weeks or more after we close


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Wolfy turned me onto these Teflon wipes either made by or called ZORDO (think that's right)
> 
> Tried them yesterday and they're awesome. I used the same wipe twice (they're like baby butt towelettes) and got 3-4 runs out of each wipe.
> 
> ...


Not seeing anything about sordo or zordo teflon on the google. Having trouble figuring out how wiping the base first would help. Does it bond to wax or something?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

CassMT said:


> thinking of visiting my bro in portland again too, i see that all the hills out there have 2 weeks or more after we close


Yesterday I was told by a long time instructor at Meadows that he heard they were planning to stay open to June based on spring riding attendance I'll believe it when I see it. 

According to their reporting they lost 3" overnight, and considering they got considerable snow last week the place looks bare. I don't remember where they were last Sunday morning but it had to have been up in the 115-120" range. 

Today they were at 106" at opening. They lost another 2" today last reported at 6:30pm.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> Not seeing anything about sordo or zordo teflon on the google. Having trouble figuring out how wiping the base first would help. Does it bond to wax or something?


The only thing I could think was that if you wipe the Teflon on first, then heat the base up, the Teflon would melt in with the wax to the pores. :dunno:

Just what I was told. 

Sorry, I spelled it wrong. Here's a link - Zardoz NOTwax - Advanced Base Treatments


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> The only thing I could think was that if you wipe the Teflon on first, then heat the base up, the Teflon would melt in with the wax to the pores. :dunno:
> 
> Just what I was told.
> 
> Sorry, I spelled it wrong. Here's a link - Zardoz NOTwax - Advanced Base Treatments


Thanks. Definitely report back on how it goes if you use the teflon first method.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

interesting, i just remember Zardoz as an awful film in the '80's, haha


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Zardoz is good stuff in the spring. Didn't realize the did wipes now or that the stuff was still around actually. Is it the brillow pad wipe that you just fill or do they have sheets now? 

The rub on waxes work pretty good in spring conditions too.

Also, for spring riding rocker profiles work much better than flat base or camber under the feet. It's that less surface contact thing again.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Zardoz is good stuff in the spring. Didn't realize the did wipes now or that the stuff was still around actually. Is it the brillow pad wipe that you just fill or do they have sheets now?



Looks like wet wipes to me: Zardoz NOTwax - Single-Use NOTwax Speed Swipes


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

The product I used was a wet wipe. Used the same wipe 2x.


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

Had a textbook faceplant over the weekend. The snow was pretty fast for the temp as long as it was groomed or tracked out. I managed to find some wet, untracked snow when I was trucking. As soon as I touched the snow, I went over the handle bars. I was airborne for 2-3 feet before my face softened the impact. Slid on my face for a while before coming to a stop. Had to climb up ~10 feet to retrieve my sunglasses stuck in the snow. On the chairlift up you could see a 5 ft long trench that my face carved. Thankfully it was below the chairlift and I was wearing this so at least I looked cool.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Anytime you are riding warm spring snow or our high water content maritime snow, high Flouropolymer content wax is what you want. Fluropolymer is naturally slippery and more importantly repels water. It's this thin layer of water that makes the snow "sticky" through surface tension.
> 
> Almost all standard ski and snowboard wax is low Flouropolymer because in cold, dry snow the Flouropolymer actually makes the base "sticky". Another reason most waxes have a low Flouropolymer content is because its ridiculously expensive. Racers will often use 100% Flouropolymer for the fastest possible speed. A small one inch square cube of the stuff typically costs around 100 bucks.
> 
> Using the wipes on a nice dry base prior to waxing gets all that nice 100% Flouropolymer into the base. Then, as you wax and rub that wax around with a hot iron, you infuse your wax with high concentrations of Flouropolymer effectively giving you a high flouro wax which lasts the whole day. I like to do this with the OBJ Black Magic to get the benefits of both graphite and high flouro!


Interesting. So should we mix the zardoz with the OBJ blackmagic and our regular all temp wax,

or should I mix the zardoz with the OBJ blackmagic slush wax?

Looks like the regular black magic is an additive, while the blackmagic slush is a standalone wax. I saw on anohter forum where they Felix'd the zardoz with the blackmagic slush and got great results.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

CassMT said:


> *SPRING SLUSH!!*
> 
> just make sure you've got the right wax on!....saw a lot of people out there today who....didn't, LOL
> 
> ...and this is one instance where flatbasing _may_, sometimes, be slower


So I just got a brand new board still in plastic with one last weekend to ride. Do you guys think it needs to be waxed for slush, or will the factory wax be fine?:dunno:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

bmaniga said:


> So I just got a brand new board still in plastic with one last weekend to ride. Do you guys think it needs to be waxed for slush, or will the factory wax be fine?:dunno:


I'd say throw a coat of some warm-temp on it. Factory all-temp probably won't work as well for you as the warm-temp will.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

new board needs wax for sure

___________________________________

dammit again...last three days of sun i was superbusy...now it looks it could rain from now til closing day sunday....fuuuuudge


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Or just grab some zardos and wipe it down, depending on your available time resources.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah i'll wax it then, thanks for the input.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Or just grab some zardos and wipe it down, depending on your available time resources.


Hey pdx or snowolf, any idea where to pick up the 100-pack of Zardos Speed Wipes? I can only find the 6-pack.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> Hey pdx or snowolf, any idea where to pick up the 100-pack of Zardos Speed Wipes? I can only find the 6-pack.


Seems that's all I could find too. 

Here is the product page on zardos speed wipes. Maybe email or call them to find out. :dunno:


Good luck!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh man, what a day today was. 60 degrees and sunny as can be. It didn't freeze over night, and the sun came up and started doing is thing nice and early. I spent the first half of the day playing in the park, and the second half riding steeps and moguls in the t-shirt. All the while, my 8 year old daughter was learning how to...... ski. She had a blast though, and that's all I asked for.  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I can say for certain the Zardos applied before hot wax is huge plus. 

Didn't even ride it yet. I can tell the scraped off wax is loaded with Teflon. 

Headed up tomorrow with uncertain weather. It's not freezing now, just dumped rain, and high temps are above freezing tomorrow despite the 2-4 inches of snow forecast. 

Point is in any event I'll be riding in part ......... SLUSH


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> I can say for certain the Zardos applied before hot wax is huge plus.
> 
> Didn't even ride it yet. I can tell the scraped off wax is loaded with Teflon.


Nice. Interested in hearing how long the board stays slick. Let us know.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yeah! got a 'last day' in yesterday, not sunny, but *super fun*...went all around hitting my fav go-to spots one last time...what a difference a week of warm temps makes! there was dirt showing all over. but the steeps and such were still in great shape, very forgiving snowman snow and slush. 

*rain* forecast til closing day, got an eye out for a break in the weather, if i can squeeze _even one more run_ i'm there....

nbc still looking pretty covered, so nice i hit it twice!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

CassMT said:


> yeah! got a 'last day' in yesterday, not sunny, but *super fun*...went all around hitting my fav go-to spots one last time...what a difference a week of warm temps makes! there was dirt showing all over. but the steeps and such were still in great shape, very forgiving snowman snow and slush.
> 
> *rain* forecast til closing day, got an eye out for a break in the weather, if i can squeeze _even one more run_ i'm there....
> 
> nbc still looking pretty covered, so nice i hit it twice!


:thumbsup: nice! 

Meadows just shut down all lifts except one, due to weather. I have a timberline pass too and they're lifts are supposed to be turning. Rain snow mix now, snow by 12pm so........ Probably will head up for a few hours. 

1-2 ft through the weekend! :yahoo:


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Believe it or not, we are not suffering on the East Coast. Stowe got about a foot over the last couple of days. Hitting it this weekend.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i'd love to hit stowe again someday, haven't been since '88...still remember some runs i took there, like climbing up and sleeping up at the summit house on New Years Eve, and grabbing the first run of '88 with four friends (on a very powdery Goat)...the mountain manager was pissed that we snaked his 'first run', haha

my bud in pdx is trying to convince me to jump another train over in the next week or so...want to bad but, its complicated, lol


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> Believe it or not, we are not suffering on the East Coast. Stowe got about a foot over the last couple of days. Hitting it this weekend.


Was just up last week/weekend and it was in great shape. Very jealous that they got even more this week... looked fantastic. Unfortunately after 26 days this season my 2 X previously operated on knee with a re-torn acl graft is toast.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Went out yesterday and it was so wet and warm I don't think anything would have helped. 

Hard to gauge how much good it did with only one time in the worst conditions.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Belleayre in the Catskills was in awesome shape Thur/Fri, only one glade, but all the mogul runs are in great shape. Still had 40 of 55 runs open. They are definitely closing Mon- Wed, but open Thur-Sun next week. Maybe another week after that if they have good weekend numbers so any downstate NY people looking to keep riding head on up. Awesome corn mixed with mash potatoes, a few slush spots but really not too bad. Just make sure you wax up nicely.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

This was quite painful. Add some bad mist that rolled in soon after and you literally couldn't see when you were about to go over a patch of dirt. Wife said no more, but I know there are still a few resorts with full lifts working... bad choice here (Ryuoo in Nagano)


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Went to moonlight basin yesterday with my buddy and had a blast! snow was good all over during the morning and afternoon till later of the day. It was a nice ending season for me but... i think i would OFFICIALLY finiish my season at Red lodge today. i guess 7 months till next season.......


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

this is it, last day of lift service here, just about to go wax and head up...rain coming by 1pm, so imma squeeze one more mornin, whoooooooooooo


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

CassMT said:


> this is it, last day of lift service here, just about to go wax and head up...rain coming by 1pm, so imma squeeze one more mornin, whoooooooooooo


That sucks. We still have a few more weeks at White Pass. I thought Whitefish would stay open longer too. 

I went today to white pass all tho I didn't getting and slush I got some powder. As snowolf was saying earlier, Star Wars tree run at White is amazing today. Got only two pics nothing special. Amazing day tho. Looking to get maybe 2 or 3 more in.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

509-pow said:


> I thought Whitefish would stay open longer too.


april 7 to 9 is closing day no matter the conditions, the griz start coming out of their dens, and the mountain is prime habitat, they had to close Hellroaring Basin on the backside last week for the bears

fuknsux though cuz it dumping out there right now, winter storm watch for the next 48hrs, dammmmmit


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

CassMT said:


> april 7 to 9 is closing day no matter the conditions, the griz start coming out of their dens, and the mountain is prime habitat, they had to close Hellroaring Basin on the backside last week for the bears
> 
> fuknsux though cuz it dumping out there right now, winter storm watch for the next 48hrs, dammmmmit


O I see. I was gonna say, isn't it snowing up there haha. Already looking forward to next year. Ill be up there next year for a week with some people, can't wait.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, I live in New England, and I have had only two days of spring riding so far. I went to Killington (bagged on Stowe) on Saturday, and it was like mid Feb conditions. Cold as hell and (unfortunately not all that fun). Didn't even soften up on most of the mountain. They've got damn near full coverage in the trees and it's April 8th. Crazy spring so far.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

After a *very* disappointing 'last day' (http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...2nd-only-powder-fun-0-meter-5.html#post899514), I had resigned to the fact that this would be my last memory of the winter. But then on Wednesday, Kagura (in Yuzawa, Niigata) announced they were still getting fresh snow, so i made a snap decision to head out for one more try. None of my friends could make it, and even my wife said "i'm done with the season" so it was a loner trip, but damnit, look who's laughing now:




















Not exactly waist deep, but a good 30-40cm of powder cover in the back country (if you could call it that. It was a 200m walk further up the hill from the lift and ran parallel to one of the runs), and of course it was a bluebird day to top it all off.


As awesome as that run was, i spent the rest of the day in the park, where i finally managed to get down some big floaty 3's (just jump bigger - dont know why i didnt think of it earlier), and finally manned up and started trying rails/boxes (stomped fs/bs boardslides, 50-50s and bs railslides). Felt like i achieved more in this last day than i did in the 11-12 days i boarded this season, and it was an epic way to end my winter. 

Look forward to trying a bit of surfing, wakeboarding and skating this summer, before hitting the slopes again later this year!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice!

Post-season can be so great, i did a full day of hiking and riding today, we have gone back to winter here, cold blower pow and more to come all week!...I'll do a trip report thread ASAP


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> None of my friends could make it, and even my wife said "i'm done with the season" so it was a loner trip, but damnit, look who's laughing now:


95% of my trips are solo. And I love it.



tokyo_dom said:


> Felt like i achieved more in this last day than i did in the 11-12 days i boarded this season, and it was an epic way to end my winter.


The last month of the season is when I always progress the most. Soft snow opens up my balls. That and I'm not afraid of hurting anything and missing a ton of days. Getting hurt early in the season is a major buzz kill.



tokyo_dom said:


> Look forward to trying a bit of surfing, wakeboarding and skating this summer, before hitting the slopes again later this year!


Surfing is my numero uno. I think both sports compliment each other quite well.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

bamfb2 said:


> tokyo_dom said:
> 
> 
> > None of my friends could make it, and even my wife said "i'm done with the season" so it was a loner trip, but damnit, look who's laughing now:
> ...


Thanks, yeah this was my first ever solo trip. Also the first time i have ever boarded with music. In fact i didnt talk to anyone the whole day (black helmet/fishbowls/black pleather airhole facemask might be a bit intimidating). Will definitely be scheduling a few more of these in next year. No waiting, no compromising on what runs to take. Only thing is it made me want an action cam so my friends dont say "bullshit" when i tell them about some trick i pulled off 

And you are right, it was the "Who cares, i can recover in summer" that pushed me harder. My left shoulder (I ride goofy) is in quite a bit of pain, has been for a few weeks now, and every time i land a sketchy jump or bail i seem to make it worse. A few of the jumps i did aggravated it, but i just thought "I'll see the doctor tomorrow" and pushed through it. Havent been yet, but will soon.
Oh and the impact shorts/spine protector gave me a nice false sense of security, even when my big floaty 360s stopped rotating around the point where my back was facing the landing zone:dizzy:

I really want to get into wakeboarding this summer, but the only place i know of here in Tokyo is in Tokyo bay, which is not the cleanest water around. In fact its downright putrid. Will try to do some surfing instead, but i am not so good at it, and will probably spend most of the summer just trying to stand up. Hence the plan to make a 20yr comeback to skateboarding :yahoo:


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> I really want to get into wakeboarding this summer, but the only place i know of here in Tokyo is in Tokyo bay, which is not the cleanest water around. In fact its downright putrid. Will try to do some surfing instead, but i am not so good at it, and *will probably spend most of the summer just trying to stand up. *Hence the plan to make a 20yr comeback to skateboarding :yahoo:


Nope. YOu'll probably spend most of the summer trying to paddle properly, both fitness wise and in judging when and where to go for waves. And yelling at the ocean for letting waves continuously pummel you as you try to get out the back.

The standing up and riding isn't all THAT hard. Its' the stuff that leads up to it that's hard to get dialed.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> Nope. YOu'll probably spend most of the summer trying to paddle properly, both fitness wise and in judging when and where to go for waves. And yelling at the ocean for letting waves continuously pummel you as you try to get out the back.
> 
> The standing up and riding isn't all THAT hard. Its' the stuff that leads up to it that's hard to get dialed.


I've surfed a handful of times. I always spent all day trying to catch that wave. On the few I've managed to catch I've stood up half the time, only to end in disaster. lol.... it's fun though, and tiring. Wish we had warm ocean water here in Oregon. 

I'm not putting on a wet suit for our ocean waters. A lot of people do though.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Upper body fitness is a problem, and its probably why i never got into it growing up (lived near the beach). I am a demon body surfer though, so I sort of know the timing. But if this shoulder doesnt heel i will be paddling in circles instead of catching waves!

My experience with surfing - when i could actually stand up - is that it is like riding deep powder. Wakeboarding/skating lets me continue the park practice, though with skating i risk doing my ankles which could stop me boarding too...

I wish they had an indoor ski slope/board slope here. Or even better - one of those summer boarding places with ramps and foam pits.


----------

